# QUELQUES APP POUR iPOD NANO ?



## MacBookAndiPod (11 Juin 2009)

À QUAND LES APPS POUR IPOD NANO... :/


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2009)

Il y en a déjà, il faut regarder dans la section iPod Games.


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Juin 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Il y en a déjà, il faut regarder dans la section iPod Games.



quand je parle d'apps, je parle d'apps du genre Remote, des choses comme ça et pas des jeux... mais bon merci quand même


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2009)

La, à mon avis, tu peux rêver, ce n'est pas un adapté pour ça.


----------

